# Its all together now!



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I finally got everything together bore sited and ready to go to the range. Savage Axis 22-250 ,Burris scope, sling and bipod shooting rest. I really like the feel of this gun and cant wait to shoot it .


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

I love the extra ammo there, nice looking set up. Best of luck with it.


----------



## ScopinYotes (Jan 31, 2012)

I really love this gun, especially for the price. I have a Savage Axis XP in .223. Wish I would have looked around a little more and found one in camo like yours though lol. Oh well.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I hope I love mine after I shoot it . I think Im gonna have to go to the indoor and site in at 25yds just to shoot this thing. I suppose I could use nikons spot on program to site in at 25yds that will put me zero at 200.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You will...I have the same gun, camo and all..well except the burris. I upgraded my scope as well but may switch it out again for more magnification. Which burris did you put on it?
I also put those ammo sleeves on all my guns they're like $5 at cabelas


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

That is a sharp looking bipod what make is it? Instead of the ammo sleeve I use one from Midway that is set up to rise the line of sight and has a zippered pouch and ammo carrier. It also goes around the end of the butt stock to keep it from sliding. Both are very much needed when shooting a single shot like a Ruger #3 or #1.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

youngdon said:


> You will...I have the same gun, camo and all..well except the burris. I upgraded my scope as well but may switch it out again for more magnification. Which burris did you put on it?
> I also put those ammo sleeves on all my guns they're like $5 at cabelas


The Burris is a fullfield ll with the E1 recticle . It seems to fit this gun really well. I was practicing quick target acquisitions last night , in case I have to make a quick shot and with this scope my feild of view came in quick without having to make any adjustments to my body.The other reason I went with Burris is because the glass is alot clearer to me anyway than the Nikons I was looking at that were around the same price.


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

knapper said:


> That is a sharp looking bipod what make is it? Instead of the ammo sleeve I use one from Midway that is set up to rise the line of sight and has a zippered pouch and ammo carrier. It also goes around the end of the butt stock to keep it from sliding. Both are very much needed when shooting a single shot like a Ruger #3 or #1.


The bipod is a gaunder mountain brand that was cheap but so far works very well.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sweet looking rig, I'm sure you'll enjoy it.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That looks great ! Looking forward to seeing how it performs for you. I like the look of the bipod too. I have the Caldwells on a couple of mine. I'll have to look next time I'm at GM. Have fun !


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I now try to avoid gander mountain like the plague .I used to do alot of business with them ,then I had an issue with the store and an employee by my house ,did the online survey and let them know my situation plus asked to be contacted ,this was almost 2 months ago and still no contact. No mind you im not the kind of person to do that but when you spend 10k plus in their stores in the last 1 1/2 years and your a frequent shopper (2 -3 days a week) you would expect better treatment. So today I try the store by my work to get ammo for this gun and the only 22-250 thet stock is some winchester 34gr crap ,it definately reminded me why I quit shopping there. Sorry for the rant but they really hit my sore spot and again today .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wally world will have something....


----------



## Claydoh (Dec 31, 2011)

I have that Burris in 4.5-14 and love it. Nice clear glass and nice BDC reticule.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowhunter1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Well I just got home from the indoor range 25yds is the max there but with the help of nikon spot on software I got her dialed in to the point I should be close to zero at 200yds and I was grouping 4rnds in an area smaller than a dime. This is my first time shooting the 22-250 round and so far I love it . The hornady 50 grain vmax superformance seems to be an excellent bullet and very consistant at least on paper. I am saving my brass but I dont think my reloading skills are gonna compare to Hornaday. Don as far as buying the ammo I have Gander,Sportsmans and Bass pro all within a 10 mile radius of my house so since gander doesnt have it and I dont shop there anymore I can get it from the other 2 stores for the same price and they always have it , bass pro seems to have a bigger selection of 22-250 .I think I feel confident enough to take this gun out this weekend see how it shoots atleast to 100yds and maybe set up on a few stands. If anyone is even thinking about buying the savage axis I would say pull the trigger and just do it . This gun is probably a little more accurate than my rem 700 30-06.


----------

